# Weiterleitung in neues Browser-Fenster



## ArneH (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die Weiterleitung per <meta> Tags ist nich so wirklich das Problem wenn es im selben Browser-Fenster geöffnet werden soll. Doch wie bringe ich dem Browser bei, dass er die URL in einem neuen Browser-Fenster öffnet?
Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichtkeit noch irgendwas im <meta> Tag zu verändern? Ich include per php eine Seite auf der dann steht "Sie werden weitergeleitet...". Und daraus soll sich dann die entsprechende Seite, auf die weitergeleitet werden soll, in einem neuen Browser-Fenster öffnen.
Oder muss ich da auf JavaScript zurück greifen, was ich gerne zu 100% vermeiden möchte.

Gruß ArneH


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juli 2005)

Nein, über eine HTTP-äquivalente Metaangabe lässt sich so etwas nicht regeln. Das ist meines Wissens nur mit JavaScript möglich.


----------



## Gottox (30. Juli 2005)

Ich kenne nur die Javascriptmethode.
So gesehen: Wer Javascript ausschaltet wird zu ziehmlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die meta-refreshs ausschalten...

//edit:
War ja wohl wer schneller...


----------



## Aarakast (30. Juli 2005)

ArneH hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder muss ich da auf JavaScript zurück greifen, was ich gerne zu 100% vermeiden möchte.


Wenn du schon auf JavaScript verzichten möchtest (sehr löblich), dann verzichte doch einfach auch auf Zwang-PopUps. Die will niemand haben und sind unnötig.


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juli 2005)

Wieso leitest du eigentlich weiter?


----------



## ArneH (30. Juli 2005)

Hi,

es ist kein PopUp, was sich da öffnen soll, sondern es ist aus einem BackEnd weitergeleitet zur Foren-Administration (phpBB), da ich es bisher noch nicht hinbekommen habe (ohne <iframe>) es richtig zu includen.
Ausserdem wollt ich wegen einer Administrationsmöglichkeit nicht auf <a href="..." target="_blank"> im Link umspringen.
Dann muss ich wohl oder übelst doch auf JavaScript zurückgreifen, es sei denn jemand weiss wirklich noch eine andere Lösung 

Gruß ArneH


----------

